# Pneumatik: Öler in Wartungseinheit zwingend notwendig?



## Kabeläffle (4 September 2018)

Hallo,

wer kennt sich von euch gut mit Pneumatik aus?

  Habe das Problem, dass viele Ventilinseln komplett ohne Wartungseinheiten verbaut wurden. Wenigstens bei Neuinstallationen und Erweiterungen sollen diese nachgerüstet werden.

  Vor kurzem war ein Fachmann aus dem Vertrieb für Pneumatik im Haus. Von ihm kam die Aussage, dass die Öler nicht mehr üblich wären, da Ventile und Zylinder keine zusätzliche Schmierung mehr benötigen.

  Wie handhabt ihr das bei euch in der Firma?

  Kann man auf den Öler wirklich Problemlos verzichten, oder steigert man so den Absatz an Ventilen und Zylindern? 
Oder gilt die Aussage nur für spezielle Werkstoffe?

Hat jemand einen Link zu Fachliteratur in diese Richtung?


  Gruß
Kabeläffle


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (4 September 2018)

Ich bin nicht ganz drin in dem Thema aber bei uns werden seit ca. 20 Jahren keine Öler mehr verbaut ( alles Festo ).
Ohne Wartungseinheit geht es meiner Meinung nach allerdings nicht, wenn man einen konstanten Druck haben möchte.
Wir stellen z.B. immer 5 Bar ein und brauchen daher vom Kunden > 5 Bar zur Verfügung gestellt.


----------



## weißnix_ (4 September 2018)

Das kommt nach meiner Meinung stark auf Dein Druckluftsystem an.
Ölfrei verdichtete Luft kann Öler erforderlich machen, wenn in einer Maschine auch nur ein Zylinder verbaut ist, der Öl braucht.
Die gängigen Zylinder und Ventile von z.B. Festo haben im Datenblatt stehen "geölte oder ungeölte, gefilterte Druckluft". Einige Geräte wie zum Beispiel Viratoren oder Klopfer können durchaus ohne Öl betrieben werden, jedoch haben die ein "Dauerschmiersystem". Werden diese einmal mit Öl beaufschlagt darf danach nur noch geölte Luft verwendet werden, da der Dauerschmierfilm dann ausgewaschen ist.

Ich habe das Problem nicht: Bei mir stehen mehrere ältere Schraubenverdichter. Da hab ich immer einen Ölnebel in der Luft, der sich nur schwer ausfiltern lässt.

Wartungseinheiten sind ansonsten unverzichtbar: Ein Entlüftungskugelhahn in Kombi mit einem Filterregler sind ein muss.
Zum einen wird man den Netzdruck nicht genau auf den für die Maschine richtigen Punkt fahren. Zum anderen benötigt man ein Element zur Medienfreischaltung.
Als drittes sind Partikel jedweder Art Gift für moderne Pneumatikaktoren.
Und als letztes: Es kann schonmal Kondensat mitkommen. Auch nicht gut für die Aktoren und gut filterbar.

Wie sieht bei mir also die Standardwartungseinheit aus?
Entlüftungskugelhahn, Filterregler und nach Erfordernis Not-Aus Entlüftung.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (4 September 2018)

> Wie sieht bei mir also die Standardwartungseinheit aus?
> Entlüftungskugelhahn, Filterregler und nach Erfordernis Not-Aus Entlüftung.


Ja genau, dies hatte ich im #2 vergessen zu erwähnen.


----------



## acid (5 September 2018)

Öler werden bei uns auch nur an/in Maschinen verwendet, die zwingend einen Öler brauchen (Pneumatische Motoren z.B.)

Vor der Ventilinsel ein Filterdruckregler mit automatischem Kondensatablass, Absperr oder Absperr/Entlüftungshahn und nach Bedarf entsprechende Sicherheitsventile.

Wir haben mit Ölern an Ventilstationen sogar schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, wenn mal etwas mehr Feuchtigkeit in der Druckluft ist, verschlammt die Ventilstation durch dieses Öl-Wasser-Gemisch ziemlich schnell und die Ventile zicken rum. Die meisten Standardzylinder benötigen auch keine zusätzliche Schmierung, einige Hersteller empfehlen sogar ausdrücklich ölfreie Luft.


----------



## Chräshe (5 September 2018)

Kabeläffle schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Link zu Fachliteratur in diese Richtung?




http://www.pneumaxspa.com/repositor...s/common/downloads/das-pneumatik-handbuch.pdf
  Siehe Seite 58


> Öler haben die Aufgabe, die Geräte einer Anlage bei Bedarf mit Ölschmierung zu versorgen.
> Eine Ölschmierung entfällt jedoch immer häufiger, da die meisten heute gebräuchlichen Geräte keine zusätzliche Schmierölversorgung benötigen. Erforderlich ist eine Ölschmierung in besonderen Anwendungen, z. B. bei hoher Bewegungshäufigkeit oder bei Aktoren mit langen Hubwegen und hohen Stellgeschwindigkeiten.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (5 September 2018)

Je nachdem in welcher Branche man unterwegs ist, kann es zusätzlich noch sein, dass Öler untersagt / verboten sind ( Nahrungsmittelbereich / aseptische Anlagen )


----------



## Kabeläffle (5 September 2018)

Hallo,

danke für die Rückmeldungen, mit der Info kann ich was anfangen.


Wenn eine neue Ventilinsel aufgebaut wird, vollständig mit neuen Komponenten, dann wird künftig kein Öler mehr verbaut. 
Muss eine alter Wartungseinheit ersetzt oder erweitert werden und es war bisher ein Öler vorhanden, dann kommt auch wieder einer rein. Es sei denn man kann erkennen, dass der Öler bereits mehr als 5 Jahre trocken war…  

Gruß
 Kabeläffle


----------

